
Bionic Legs, i-Limbs, and Other Super Human Prostheses You'll Envy - alexandros
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/142/super-human.html?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fastcompany%2Fheadlines+%28Fast+Company+Headlines%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Read the comments first, then the article. The comments are in stark contrast
to the article itself.

